# Mailserver ächzen unter Spam-Last



## Immo (25 Mai 2007)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/90241


> Unbekannte Botnetz-Betreiber bringen seit dem vergangenen Wochenende in regelrechten Angriffswellen den E-Mail-Verkehr zeitweise zum Erliegen. Etliche Provider müssen Hardware nachinstallieren, um der schlagartig zum Teil um 100 Prozent gestiegenen Last einigermaßen Herr werden zu können.
> ....
> Die Inhalte der derzeitigen Spam-Flut sind sattsam bekannt: Im Log des iX-Spamfilters zeigen sich neben jeder Menge Pharma- und Penisverlängerungs-Spam vor allem E-Mails, die Aktienkurse beeinflussen sollen. (un/iX)


----------

